# Do you tell your vet and are you afraid to take your dog sometimes?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm just curious - it seems like alot of us don't tell the vet we feed raw. And those of us who DO tell the vet are then afraid to go in with illness because we think it will be blamed on raw.

I tell the vet I feed raw, but I have definitely "waited it out" with digestive issues that I normally would go in for because I was afraid the vet would not look past the raw food.

Like right now - I'm not sure I would go to the vet with this, but Snorkels just opened her mouth and bunch of water ran out. And she didn't just have a drink, either. i have no idea what that is. Normally I might call the vet and ask. But I won't do that today because they know she eats raw food.

When I took Snorkels to the ER after she ate the gummy worms, I didn't tell them she ate raw food because she had thrown up the gummy worms and I was afraid the vet would blame it on raw; but when she saw the chicken head on the x-ray and thought it was cellophone wrappers, I had to tell her what was really in there.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I've told the vet my ferrets eat raw, actually 3 different vets and none of them seemed to think it was weird, the emergency vet asked what exactly we were feeding, basically made sure we were feeding meat,bone,organ and not veggies/fruits (some people think they are rodents). I got a little worried when he started asking but he said the diet sounded great. The local vet thinks it's gross but they don't know anything about ferrets and seem to trust that I do. My cat I said eats "wet" when she went last to the vet because she was on both canned and raw. Jersey goes to the vet next week for the first time since she started raw (2 months ago). I'm nervous, the vet we are seeing is not my normal one, he's the ortho guy because she's getting a knee replaced and he is older so who knows.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I havent told our new vet yet....as I did talk to her about titering and she was all for that......but she didnt ask what I was planning on feeding Keeva as she had already seen Rhett and LOVED him thru and thru. 

But the other 4 that Rhett has gone to, yup I did....that was my way of testing them...well that and vaccine protocols...but ya...they all failed...thus the new vet!!:tongue:
(But if you know me at all you know Im never afraid to say anything to anyone!!LOL :lol


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL, the chicken head part made me chuckle. Now that would have been a neat x-ray to see!

My vet is well aware of my dogs diet. I am very lucky to have a vet that backs up my decisions even if they dont completely agree. If they have questions they ask. When I first started raw my dogs were a bit gassier than normal, I was at the vets for something unrelated and my male is farting away in the very small exam room. My vet finally came out and said what in the world is this dog eating, lol. I told him we were just changing over to what was then a BARF style diet. He just kind of said oh and asked exactly what I had been feeding and why I had chosen to go this route. We had a very nice discussion, he voiced the couple of concerns he had and admitted he didnt know much about this style of feeding and suggested we run blood work 1 month into the diet to monitor the dog. The next evening I get a phone call after hours from my vet, he had done some reading regarding the BARF diet and said that what he had read was interesting. It was my vet who suggested for me to remove the veggies from my dogs diet as he thought this was what was causing the extra gas and instead to purchase a vitamin supplement. 

My dogs diet has changed to a PMR diet but I was very happy to know that my vet went above and beyond. I do not see him nearly as much as I use to and when I do go in he always jokes and says I must be doing something right


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been going to my vet for a very long time but he is semi-retired now with health issues so he has a bunch of newer people in the office who don't know me. My old vet never actually asked me what the dogs ate. One of the new ones asked what I was feeding Chelsy last year before we lost her and when I told her raw, she just said "I'm glad you finally found something that works for her". She is the only one I will let the dogs see now! Rocky has only been to the vets once since he was a puppy and Shade has never been in yet since I've had him so we'll see how it goes whenever I have to take them in for their next heartworm check and rabies shot. 

I think it helps to be older then the vets you are seeing.....they don't act so 'know it all' around you!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My main reservation is Uno gets into a frenzy at the vets office and becomes aggressive due to all the anxiety, he has to be muzzled for an exam. I dont want them to blame on raw on making him mean, hes been like this since I adopted him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know my Vet doesnt really agree with raw though we've never really talked thoroughly about it. I still haven't had the guts to ask about titers though I would rather go that route instead of vaccines...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

My vet knows. He didn't really say anything one way or the other when I first told him. However, I do get nervous about calling them now with things, b/c I'm afraid they will blame it on raw. When I was worried about Tux not pooping and acting funny, I was afraid he might be blocked up with something. I was thinking sticks/gumballs from the backyard, but I was so afraid when I called the vet and took him in, b/c I thought for sure they were going to blame it on raw. And I was afraid about them taking x-rays, seeing bones or something normal in there, and thinking they needed to do obstruction surgery or something. Thankfully, my vet was very cool with the situation, and it turned out he pulled a stick out of Tux's butt, proving that was the issue. And Tux later pooped out a HUGE stick/vine type thing. Anyways, my mom came with me that day, and was talking to the vet while I was outside with Tux trying to get him to poop. She asked him what he thought of raw, and he told her he can't fault people for wanting to feed their animals a healthy diet, but he doesn't like the bone aspect.

I also have a holistic vet that Tux sees for his allergy issues, who feels that raw is the "gold standard". So she is my "back-up" who I know I could go to with something and not have the raw diet blamed for it. Only downside is she is about a 30 minute drive, and more expensive. My regular vet is about a 5 minute drive, and can also see clients for emergency appts. When I took Tux in for the stick issue, it was on a Sunday evening. The holistic vet wasn't available at that time.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My vet's office will take walk-ins as well as appts. I like all the vets there so most of the time I don't make an appt. Both of the vets I see on a regular basis though know I feed raw. One was very interested and thought it was a great idea and the other was more reserved. She told me to be careful. When I asked what I should be careful of exactly she said salmonella. Then she thought about it for a second and said that was certainly something I'd only need to be concerned about for myself not so much my dogs and left it at that. 
I have no problem telling anyone though. You got an issue with what I feed my dogs, then you better be prepared to hear me out. Or just stop talking. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I've been going to my vet for a very long time but he is semi-retired now with health issues so he has a bunch of newer people in the office who don't know me. My old vet never actually asked me what the dogs ate. One of the new ones asked what I was feeding Chelsy last year before we lost her and when I told her raw, she just said "I'm glad you finally found something that works for her". She is the only one I will let the dogs see now! Rocky has only been to the vets once since he was a puppy and Shade has never been in yet since I've had him so we'll see how it goes whenever I have to take them in for their next heartworm check and rabies shot.
> 
> I think it helps to be older then the vets you are seeing.....they don't act so 'know it all' around you!


The only vet I've really had an issue with was the ER vet in Indy - he was young and looked like he just stepped out of a GQ magazine and had that smirky attitute that young guys have when they can pick up any girl in a bar and they keep looking in the mirror all the time because they love themselves so much. 

He's the one that basically told me Snorkels is ugly. I'm sure he only has the most beautiful of dogs to complement his good looks. And he's the one that told me corn is good for dogs. I really, really disliked him.

the vet I'm going to now is the vet I had in Sanger before I left - he is also really good looking and he hardly looks a day older than 17 years ago. But he doesn't have that attitude, so I can admire him like old ladies do with cute young men - I think he's probably between 45-50 now but he looks about 30. I guarantee that I have not aged nearly so well.

Not that I only go to good looking vets - it just turned out that way!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never mentioned it to the vet (but would if asked) but I had a good experience with a vet tech . I was at the vet with my dad (he was helping me pick up the dogs after grooming and check-ups). The vet tech said both dogs were in great shape but Bambi could gain a lb (she's always been slim and self-regulates food) although it wasn't a big deal since she's always been on the thinner side naturally. She said to maybe try feeding a bit more dog food. My dad doesn't tend to think about things before saying them and told her "She was switched to a raw food diet a few months ago..." I was kind of horrified because I thought I'd get lectured or something and I hate confrontation. The vet tech didn't seem surprised/concerned at all and told me to maybe give her more meat and to try fattier meats. I said I was increasing the amount of red meat in her diet and the tech said that sounded great. I was shocked, haha. I figure maybe the vet tech knew someone who feeds raw or something.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> I'm just curious - it seems like alot of us don't tell the vet we feed raw. And those of us who DO tell the vet are then afraid to go in with illness because we think it will be blamed on raw.
> 
> I tell the vet I feed raw, but I have definitely "waited it out" with digestive issues that I normally would go in for because I was afraid the vet would not look past the raw food.
> 
> ...


i tell my vets and when they have an issue, i tell the ER vets, because they never get issues during regular work hours. 

i do not let them judge nor condemn because this is what i say:

1. it is a waste of time to discuss this with you, as you know nothing about raw feeding and are disinclined to learn.
2. i am telling you only because you need it for your physical and history
3. don't blame whatever is going on on the raw feeding, for all of the reasons above.
4. if this were about raw, i would not bring the dog in, because i have friends who know how to deal with digestive upsets.

so can we please move off of raw and onto the dog.

i do this with my own doctors.....and i do it with their vets.

if i weren't my own advocate, i'd be in worse shape than i am....or dead.

if i am not their advocate, i am not doing my job.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

When I brought Mateo in to the vet's office for his first puppy exam, I remember the vet asking me, as he was scribbling something on his clipboard, what I was feeding him. I told him that I was feeding him a raw diet, mixing raw meat with a pre-ground mix called Primal (I've since evolved to full PMR.) He kind of snorted and said, "never heard of it."
Then, he said that I have to "be careful..." and then tapered off (he's a "low-talker" and mumbles sometimes...). I told him I had researched this way of feeding and was confident in it's health aspects. Anyway, that was the end of the visit-- I paid and left.

Since then I have brought him in for just a few things: glass in his paw; bacterial infection from the dog park, and just to be weighed. He has never brought it up-- just tells me how great he looks.

So........ okay, he does not win any "vet of the year" award, but he's okay. If I did find an enlightened, pro-raw vet I would be beside myself...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> i tell my vets and when they have an issue, i tell the ER vets, because they never get issues during regular work hours.
> 
> i do not let them judge nor condemn because this is what i say:
> 
> ...


Wow. Well said. I may have to borrow some of your bravado...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Wow. Well said. I may have to borrow some of your bravado...


Yep I'm copying her list


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure I could say that stuff, but I could hand them a piece of paper with it written down. And just pretend like I'm mute.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

xellil said:


> I'm not sure I could say that stuff, but I could hand them a piece of paper with it written down. And just pretend like I'm mute.


LMAO, now thats funny!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i cut my teeth in the medical field.....these people are not gods...they are humans...

they call it the practise of medicine because they haven't perfected it yet.

thing is....your vet works for you, as does your doctor.

vets don't worry much about lawsuits, since animals are still considered property...yet, their clients swallow things hook line and sinker.

i fed my shih tzus natural choice....they used synthetic vitamin k...had my vets had ANY clue about nutrition, they'd have told me to stop feeding that which killed my dogs early.

and i am convinced of that, judging by four sets of liver enzymes, inexplicably too high or off the chart.

we have to be our dogs' advocates....if not us, who?

i have become so tired of the ignorance, when there is all kinds of avenues for education....

my vets aren't old.....they should know better about newer treatments.....different nutritions....

they should know that kibble carries salmonella and stop trying to blame everything on raw feeding...it distracts them from what is real to what they disapprove of.

i'm paying for a visit so some numnutz can tell me i'm wrong for feeding my dogs raw who now only come in once a year, have great teeth, no yeasty ears and healthy like horses?

come on.

i pay them to lecture me about washing my hands and that the only reason raw works is i'm willing to put so much time into it?

i have to listen to this? i want them to put their knowledge of anatomy and physiology to use....not their unwillingness to be open to an old way of feeding.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, my solution is passive aggressive - I just find a new vet that won't argue with me. Now, the ER vet was a different story because when I went (which was extremely often) 90 percent of the time he was on duty even though there were multiple vets on duty all the time.

I should probably thank him, because he's the reason I decided to find a way to fix my dog besides Science Diet. He ticked me off in so many ways and yet the next week there I was back again for the same reasons. And every time he would be a little more nasty because I wasn't doing it HIS way (the Science Diet way). And he would say things like "well, it's your money" when I would tell him I didn't want to feed my dog corn. Meaning he knew I'd be back the next week. And I was.

And since we started on raw feeding I haven't been back once, and now I moved so I'll never get the chance to take my dog in and say nyah nyah nyah at him.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I work at a five vet practice and they all know I feed raw. Nobody has an issue with it. There was one vet I thought might not be too thrilled with it. He ended being the one to treat Quinn when he was having so many issues. I was venting to him about the fact that Quinn was so skinny and said maybe I should go back to a commercial food for awhile. He told me that was the last thing I should do and offered to contact a vet friend who feeds raw.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> i cut my teeth in the medical field.....these people are not gods...they are humans...
> 
> they call it the practise of medicine because they haven't perfected it yet.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you might be happier if you sought out a different vet office to go to. I can't see why you would continue the relationship when you seem to feel so hostile about the vets in that office. Surely in the greater Seattle area there should be a vet who would be a better match for you.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

My vet supports raw. If anyone in the Raleigh-Durham area needs a new vet, I highly recommend Brian Lapham at Southpoint AH. If it's a bit of a haul, he can probably refer you to other like-minded vets in the area.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I go to an old country vet and only rarely. I take the dogs for their shots and for any of the small health issues that come up. He has never asked what I feed so I have never brought it up either. I doubt he knows much about it and I have never known him to push Science Diet. I will always have a special place in my heart for him because he was so kind when Heidi had to be put to sleep. I had hoped to let her die at home but she started having seizures and they lasted for over an hour and got harder and harder. I called him at 9:00 p.m. to meet me at his office and put her down. He came right away and didn't even charge me at all. Gotta love him for that.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i cut my teeth in the medical field.....these people are not gods...they are humans...
> 
> they call it the practise of medicine because they haven't perfected it yet.
> 
> thing is....your vet works for you, as does your doctor.


I couldn't agree more! I have had vets kill two dogs by giving the wrong medicine or the wrong treatment, have had HUMAN doctors give medicine that made us sicker then we were before we ever went in ('but no, it couldn't be the medicine making you worse.') and then did endless tests to find out what was wrong, and have horror stories I could tell from working for years in both human and veterinary medicine. 

Always do all your own research and "trust no one" (we're into an X-Files marathon this month :becky: ). Remember, they give out the same diploma to the ones who barely passed.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't told our vet here but when we move back to Napa this month, I will be getting a different vet than the one we had there previously. I will tell them that they are fed raw and we will be doing titers. 

How do you pronounce titers? I dont' want to look silly


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I haven't told our vet here but when we move back to Napa this month, I will be getting a different vet than the one we had there previously. I will tell them that they are fed raw and we will be doing titers.
> 
> How do you pronounce titers? I dont' want to look silly


The online dictionary says it for you, which is pretty cool. It's like *ti*ny +*tur*n.
Titers | Define Titers at Dictionary.com


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> The online dictionary says it for you, which is pretty cool. It's like *ti*ny +*tur*n.
> Titers | Define Titers at Dictionary.com


Wow I was pronouncing it 

TIT TER LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know the feeling. I was 30 years old before I realized hors d'ouvres wasn't pronounced horse doovers. 

And when I heard the proper spoken pronunciation, i never associated it with the word I had read, which isn't spelled ANYTHING like it sounds. Of course, that's French and I should have known better. Nothing is pronounced like it's spelled in French.

I still kind of cringe when I think of when I used that word in public It will be something I never, ever ever ever speak of


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

While this is a dog forum and the thread is about vets. The parallel to doctors sure works. I don't tell my doctor about every supplement I take. I take anti-gout herbs, cod liver oil (which I swear by -- colds and flus all but eliminated), multi vitamin and a couple of other things. I also exercise and he feels at my age I don't need to "lift heavy" or intensely. "Just warm up" do some calistenics and stretch is his advise. I go a lot harder. But when I am sick, or for my yearly physical, yep, I go to him and take his advice and ask him for an Rx or two (sleep and headache meds). 

I have to say the Vet I saw on Thursday for Tuffy's cruciate I was quite happy with. He advised sedation and Xray etc, and I said "Just give me the Metacam and I'll keep an eye on him". The vet said "Okay, you're the client. No problem. Good luck and bring him back if he has more issues. A followup visit is going to cost you just to walk in the door .." 

That's fine. Tuffy is 12. Would we do surgery? I'm not sure. At this point I want him to be as pain free as possible and enjoy a good quality of life for his remaining time (years I hope).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> It sounds like you might be happier if you sought out a different vet office to go to. I can't see why you would continue the relationship when you seem to feel so hostile about the vets in that office. Surely in the greater Seattle area there should be a vet who would be a better match for you.


i only feel hostile about their lack of knowledge with nutrition.

i love their ability to diagnose which is half the battle, especially with my old girl who never presents typically or text book. takes after me, i guess 

once we had the 'talk' about food, it rarely comes up. it's noted in their files....and sometimes they need to be reminded..not as if i am at the forefront, although they have treated these dogs for quite a while..

and they are compassionate. i only go to two of the group there.

we have a long term relationship......raw is our biggest contention...and soon it will be vaccines LOL

i see, in reading what i wrote, that i came off as hostile...by the tone and words i used. i'm more matter of fact with a 'don't argue with me or lecture me about it' tone....and they don't......


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I couldn't agree more! I have had vets kill two dogs by giving the wrong medicine or the wrong treatment, have had HUMAN doctors give medicine that made us sicker then we were before we ever went in ('but no, it couldn't be the medicine making you worse.') and then did endless tests to find out what was wrong, and have horror stories I could tell from working for years in both human and veterinary medicine.
> 
> Always do all your own research and "trust no one" (we're into an X-Files marathon this month :becky: ). Remember, they give out the same diploma to the ones who barely passed.


i think diligence in anything that involves humans or animals is called for.

the blind following hurts everyone...especially i hear 'my doctor said' or 'my vet said' as if it's the gospel.

there is no gospel other than drink a lot of water so as not to become dehydrated or dead.

i once had a professor who told me there are three ways to cure a disease, because doctors sure as hell don't.

1. it goes away by itself.
2. it is cut out
3. we die.

it's funny, but in a way, true...we have super bugs now because docs were giving antibiotics for viral infections to both humans and dogs.

the incidence of mrsa and c.diff is immense now....

i don't for one minute trust anyone without checking the information they give me first. it's not disrespect. it's due diligence and my job for both me and my kids.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My vet knows and no I am not afraid. The ONLY time I would be afraid was if I gave my dogs a bone that was too big and they swallowed it whole, or some sort of crazy indigestible bone that they some how ate whole...That is when I would know it's my fault and be worried about the vets reaction. Otherwise, I'm not scared. At the end of the day they are my dogs and that veterinarian is lucky I chose them to even touch my puppies.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> My vet knows and no I am not afraid. The ONLY time I would be afraid was if I gave my dogs a bone that was too big and they swallowed it whole, or some sort of crazy indigestible bone that they some how ate whole...That is when I would know it's my fault and be worried about the vets reaction. Otherwise, I'm not scared. At the end of the day they are my dogs and that veterinarian is lucky I chose them to even touch my puppies.


i love your last line and i feel the same way.

my puppies are so precious to me as is my own life....stands to reason i would treat theirs and my doctors with, what's that line?

trust but prove? damn. now i have to look it up....

Crede sed proba - trust, but verify.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL- when I was looking for a vet I just called all the vets in the city asking two things- 1. Do they agree with raw feeding and 2. How much does neutering cost (for my 20lb dog)?

I then narrowed it down to two choices, went in and loved the vet.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

..My vet provides me with a service that I pay for...with that said...I am not afraid to tell him anything including what I feed my dog...If he has a problem with it...fine ..just do your job Mr vet and keep it moving or I will find another vet!!!...sorry to sound so blunt...but oh well....Also, since feeding my dog RAW I dont see him so much more anyway...lol


----------

